# Is This A Counterfeit AS Bolt?



## GTs58 (Jan 15, 2017)

Sure looks like it to me, but I'm no expert.


http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=291995267412
*



*


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 15, 2017)

Looks to me like someone machined it-not genuine Schwinn. V/r Shawn


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 15, 2017)

Could it be from the 1995 re-issues? The small dimple between the A S doesn't look right.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 15, 2017)

I don't have a reissue Phantom to check and see if it has an identical D bolt. This one was definitely made on a CNC or lath. The reissue Phantom rims have Schwinn Tubular S-2 stamped on them but they are not Tubular rims from what I've seen.

Can anyone with a 95 Phantom check and see if their D bolt is machined like this one?


----------



## stoney (Jan 15, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Looks to me like someone machined it-not genuine Schwinn. V/r Shawn




I'm with Shawn, looks to be machined to me. The dimple in the center gives it away.


----------



## stpeteschwinn (Jan 15, 2017)

The 45 on the bottom corners isn't correct either. If you need an original Gary I can drop one in the mail to you.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 15, 2017)

Actually some of the originals have a slight 45 angle on the corners. Here's two originals.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 15, 2017)

Thanks Tim. Seems the bolt in question has more of a chamfer on the corners than the originals. Your two examples appear to be slightly rounded, not cut on a 45.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 15, 2017)

I'd like to see the AS bolt on a 1995 phantom re-issue to compare to the one in your original post. They definitely have a machined look to them as Shawn said.


----------



## ABC Services (Jan 15, 2017)

I have one of the 95's hardware packs and the one in it does not show any signs of machining or the dimple.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 15, 2017)

looks strange...


----------



## Clark58mx (Jan 15, 2017)

I just sold a 1995 clamp and it didn't have that machine mark. And it was also chrome. Something is wrong for sure.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 15, 2017)

So everyone seems to think this is a counterfeit piece also. Looking at this picture it appears to be made out of a low grade stainless steel. My Son just set up his new CNC machine and once the specs are programed in, it could crank out a 1000 of these in an hour or so.


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 15, 2017)

'95 Phantom re-issue AS bolt.




Brake-arm is stamped.  "_Schwinn 1895~1995 Centennial"_
_

_





I bought this bike from local Schwinn store in '98.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 16, 2017)

Looks like the 1995 re-issues were chrome, thanks for the pics Jake. Gary's original post appears to be spot on, somebody has cnc machined these replacements.


----------



## spoker (Jan 16, 2017)

alot of trouble for a common part


----------



## syclesavage (Jan 16, 2017)

Fake fur sure


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 16, 2017)

Tim the Skid said:


> Looks like the 1995 re-issues were chrome, thanks for the pics Jake. Gary's original post appears to be spot on, somebody has cnc machined these replacements.




I also noticed that the parts on the 1995 re-issue are chrome.
I can understand if someone bought the bike and later had the parts chromed.

But I bought this model new from the Schwinn store before they closed down for good.
I paid $600. I ride the bike daily, it's very comfortable and has not tarnished or broken
down.


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Jan 16, 2017)

I've seen those on eBay.  They're not original Schwinn.


----------



## Pantmaker (Jan 16, 2017)

Gary, I've got you covered.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Jan 17, 2017)

Definitely a Copy .


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 17, 2017)

Response from seller  "We are having them made by one of our fabricators. What you see is the examples that we approved. These parts are Schwinn approved. Elmo"  Mystery solved! V/r Shawn


----------



## fattyre (Jan 17, 2017)

I like it.  Looks like stainless.  I'd be a nice upgrade if you have stainless hardware elsewhere on your bike.


----------



## bicyclebones (Jan 17, 2017)

I supplied these. The listing did not say Schwinn Approved. I asked the seller to revise the listing to say "_*New condition. Not Schwinn approved. These were samples used to approve the design only. The finished bolt was finally approved by Schwinn but is finished off." Price is right if you have a rider and not concerned with show quality bolts. *_


----------



## bicyclebones (Jan 17, 2017)

_*I gave these to that seller. New condition. Not Schwinn approved. These were samples used to approve the design only. The finished bolt was finally approved by Schwinn but is finished off. The listing does not say Schwinn Approved.*_


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Jan 17, 2017)

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> Definitely a Copy .




Told you .


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 17, 2017)

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> Told you .



I believe everyone of us called this out. As rare as Schwinns are most of us have seen one or two in the wild and know bogus when we see it! V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 17, 2017)

Who Cares!


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Jan 17, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> I believe everyone of us called this out. As rare as Schwinns are most of us have seen one or two in the wild and know bogus when we see it! V/r Shawn




Thank you for backing me up !


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 17, 2017)

Dan,
Thanks for clearing up the counterfeit question on these bolts.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Jan 17, 2017)

That's not my name ? , but your welcome !


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 17, 2017)

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> That's not my name ? , but your welcome !




You were about 20 posts late to the game! BTW the seller contacted me and corrected his earlier statement about these being Schwinn approved. V/r Shawn


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Jan 17, 2017)

Just trying to ad a lil humor ., no biggie .


----------

